# Igo W6



## Lyle Abrahams (18/6/14)

Hi all anyone used one of these as yet? any advice or precautions. Mine should be arriving within the next couple of days. In transit at the moment down from jozi. Was lucky enough that one of my buds sent me an original from the U.S. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

